# Sparks vs Rockers



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

The Oxygen channel has a dandy on starting at 8:00 pm easterntime as the Los Angeles Sparks travel to Cleveland to battle the upstart Rockers.

A lot of people feel that the Rockers have improved greatly and could be the suprise team of the league this year. Well this will be a true test as to how far they have come.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

The Rockers are starting slow in this one. Looks like they are a little bit shaken by the defensive pressure of LA.
Hopefully they will settle down and start taking it to the champs.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

DANG.... I was hoping the Rockers could pull this one off. I give them credit for hanging in there. Betty Lennox and Penny Taylor... wow...

I like Dan Hughes and I hope he can take this team to the next level.


----------



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

By the way, I didn't get to see the game. Oxygen wasn't working tonight on my digital cable for some STUPID reason. Anyway, what did you think of the broadcast? How did it compare to ABC's broadcast from Saturday?


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

I thought Oxygen did a terrific job broadcasting the game. I liked it better than the ABC broadcast because of they did more interviews with the players and did quit a few poll questions about the WNBA which I thought was good.
Oxygen is mainly a channel for women. Maybe thatz why they did so well.

I am not downing ABC at all though.


----------



## sagebrush (May 13, 2003)

When Lisa Leslie got into foul trouble, I made sure that it was the end for LA. But I guess they proved they could win even with their best player not at her best.
That team is loaded.


----------



## Fordy74 (May 22, 2002)

Latoya Thomas had a so/so game. I was hoping for a better performance from her.


----------

